# Broadcom BCM2045 bluetooth - device not seen [PROBLEM]

## MetalWarrior

Hi,

I'm not able to make my Broadcom BCM2045 work under Gentoo, since the device is not seen... I modprobe hci_usb, but hciconfig does not report anything.. my bluetooth is activated by a switch that starts both wireless and bluetoot, I don't know if this could be a problem... what is strange is that my pc should be almost the same as the one shown here http://lddubeau.com/avaktavyam/linux-on-a-compal-ifl90/, and on that page the bluetooth is reported to work without problems..

```

# grep BT .config

# CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES is not set

CONFIG_BT=y

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4 is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

# Supported BT878 Adapters

```

The bluetooth device is not shown by lsusb (the five devices that you see are the TVTuner, an USB HD, a mouse, the webcam and the fingerprint device)

```
# lsusb 

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 10fd:0535 Anubis Electronics, Ltd 

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 059f:0641 LaCie, Ltd 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 007 Device 002: ID 045e:0039 Microsoft Corp. IntelliMouse Optical

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04f2:b018 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 147e:2016  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

```

Is there something else that I could check to understand why I can't see my bluetooth device? Under WinZoz it works (in case you are thinking that maybe I don't have a bluetooth dongle within my laptop  :Smile:  )

----------

## muczy

I have these options set in my kernel:

CONFIG_BT=y

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=y

# CONFIG_BT_SCO is not set

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

# CONFIG_BT_HIDP is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

And of course /etc/init.d/bluetooth started .

hciconfig hci0 version:

hci0:   Type: USB

        BD Address: 00:02:72:CC:66:7D ACL MTU: 1017:8 SCO MTU: 64:8

        HCI Ver: 2.0 (0x3) HCI Rev: 0x200a LMP Ver: 2.0 (0x3) LMP Subver: 0x4127

        Manufacturer: Broadcom Corporation (15)

----------

## MetalWarrior

 *muczy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hciconfig hci0 version:
> 
> hci0:   Type: USB
> ...

 

I recompiled the kernel with all your options but nothing changed... hciconfig still doesn't show anything..  :Sad: 

----------

## muczy

What about a 

```
hciconfig hci0 reset
```

 ?

http://eugenia.gnomefiles.org/2007/03/13/damn-hardware/

----------

